# fglrx: can it work in gentoo at all?

## simon_irl

The wiki instructions no longer work, and downgrading ati-drivers and xorg-server (either one at a time, or both together) doesn't work either: ati-drivers just refuses to install. Does anyone have ~amd64 ati-drivers working with kernel 2.6.35-gentoo-r8? If so, what fglrx/xorg-server versions are you using? If not, how far back to I have to downgrade the kernel before Gentoo's packages will work? The free radeon driver is not an option for me (hangs 100% of the time quitting X) so I'm hoping someone out there has fglrx working on a (reasonably up-to-date) ~amd64 box.

----------

## ssteinberg

Xorg server <1.9 (like 1.8.2) and latest ati-drivers. You might need to modify the ebuild to allow portage to use iw with xorg-server 1.8.

----------

## simon_irl

Thanks. If you have 1.8.2 and the latest ati-drivers working then I guess it's worth another try (I'm pretty sure I've already tried that combination, but I'll persist with it now that I know it can be made to work).

----------

## MageSlayer

Hi all

The same problem with fglrx.

I have Radeon 4670 (RV730XT), 2.6.36 kernel, xorg-1.8.2, latest libdrm and mesa (from git).

I am trying to use ati-drivers. I've already tried both 10.9-r1 and 10.10.

BTW, open-source driver works almost perfect on the same configuration.

The problem is that xorg seems like starting, but only black screen as a result. System itself works ok. I can ssh to it. X process is consuming 100% CPU. Changing UseInternalAGPGART does not help.

Below my xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "aticonfig Layout"

        Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0

EndSection

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module. 

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables 

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module. 

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules 

# Load "xtt" 

# This loads the GLX module 

        Load  "dbe" # Double buffer extension 

        SubSection "extmod"

                Option      "omit xfree86-dga" # don't initialise the DGA extension 

        EndSubSection

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "speedo"

# Load "freetype" 

        Load  "glx"

# This loads the DRI module 

        Load  "dri"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option      "Xinerama" "off"

        Option      "AllowMouseOpenFail" "on"

        Option      "IgnoreABI" "on"

        Option      "AIGLX" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        #BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        Option      "UseFastTLS" "0"

        Option      "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

        Option      "KernelModuleParm" "agplock=0"

        #Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

        Option      "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

        Option      "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

        Option      "FSAAEnable" "no"

        Option      "FSAADisableGamma" "off"

        Option      "DRI" "true"

        Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

        #BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"

        Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

        Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode         0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option      "DAMAGE" "Enable"

        Option      "RENDER" "Enable"

        Option      "Composite" "Enable"

        Option      "XVideo" "Enable"

EndSection

```

Xorg.0.log does not show any error.

The only strange message in logs is:

```

Nov  9 08:39:51 den-desktop ------------[ cut here ]------------

Nov  9 08:39:51 den-desktop WARNING: at drivers/pci/msi.c:680 pci_enable_msi_block+0x25d/0x270()

Nov  9 08:39:51 den-desktop Hardware name: HP Compaq dc7700p Convertible Minitower

Nov  9 08:39:51 den-desktop Modules linked in: snd_seq_midi snd_emu10k1_synth snd_emux_synth snd_seq_virmidi snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq_midi_emul snd_seq snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss vboxnetadp vboxnetflt vboxdrv bridge stp llc bnep rfcomm l2cap fglrx(P) snd_emu10k1 snd_rawmidi snd_ac97_codec ac97_bus snd_pcm snd_seq_device snd_timer radeon snd_page_alloc ttm drm_kms_helper snd_util_mem snd_hwdep drm snd i2c_algo_bit e1000e cfbcopyarea cfbimgblt cfbfillrect e1000 scsi_wait_scan

Nov  9 08:39:51 den-desktop Pid: 7777, comm: X Tainted: P            2.6.36-ck1-00001-g96db634 #6

Nov  9 08:39:51 den-desktop Call Trace:

Nov  9 08:39:51 den-desktop [<c102fca8>] ? warn_slowpath_common+0x78/0xb0

Nov  9 08:39:51 den-desktop [<c12786ed>] ? pci_enable_msi_block+0x25d/0x270

Nov  9 08:39:51 den-desktop [<c12786ed>] ? pci_enable_msi_block+0x25d/0x270

Nov  9 08:39:51 den-desktop [<c102fcfb>] ? warn_slowpath_null+0x1b/0x20

Nov  9 08:39:51 den-desktop [<c12786ed>] ? pci_enable_msi_block+0x25d/0x270

Nov  9 08:39:51 den-desktop [<f9c28447>] ? IRQMGR_initialize+0x297/0x430 [fglrx]

Nov  9 08:39:51 den-desktop [<f9c3b4b8>] ? firegl_trace+0x28/0x190 [fglrx]

Nov  9 08:39:51 den-desktop [<f9c276f3>] ? irqmgr_wrap_initialize+0x23/0xd0 [fglrx]

Nov  9 08:39:51 den-desktop [<f9c26fb8>] ? firegl_interrupt_control+0x1b8/0x1f0 [fglrx]

Nov  9 08:39:51 den-desktop [<f9c26e00>] ? firegl_interrupt_control+0x0/0x1f0 [fglrx]

Nov  9 08:39:51 den-desktop [<f9c16cbd>] ? firegl_ioctl+0x22d/0x2b0 [fglrx]

Nov  9 08:39:51 den-desktop [<f9c0c140>] ? ip_firegl_ioctl+0x0/0x20 [fglrx]

Nov  9 08:39:51 den-desktop [<f9c0c153>] ? ip_firegl_ioctl+0x13/0x20 [fglrx]

Nov  9 08:39:51 den-desktop [<c10ac5dc>] ? do_vfs_ioctl+0x8c/0x5d0

Nov  9 08:39:51 den-desktop [<c109fa33>] ? vfs_write+0x103/0x140

Nov  9 08:39:51 den-desktop [<c10acb5d>] ? sys_ioctl+0x3d/0x70

Nov  9 08:39:51 den-desktop [<c1002ad0>] ? sysenter_do_call+0x12/0x26

Nov  9 08:39:51 den-desktop ---[ end trace 81df1d02ea4d1427 ]---

Nov  9 08:39:51 den-desktop radeon 0000:01:00.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

Nov  9 08:39:51 den-desktop radeon 0000:01:00.0: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X

```

Any ideas?

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *MageSlayer wrote:*   

> Hi all
> 
> The same problem with fglrx.
> 
> I have Radeon 4670 (RV730XT), 2.6.36 kernel, xorg-1.8.2, latest libdrm and mesa (from git).
> ...

 

remove fglrx and all kms related modules and insert fglrx again.

afaik, kms and fglrx doesn't behave well together.

also, afaik there is really no gain in using latest mesa with ati-drivers, does your issue similar to this? https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-846375.html

----------

## MageSlayer

Thanks DaggyStyle! It was KMS indeed.

At last it happened.

Even dual-head is working now.

----------

